# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Considering Anavar (Oxandrolone) only for 1st cycle

## 40plusnewbie

I"m 41, 6'2", broad frame, ****morph, current weight 246 (fluctuates a little but on a slow downward trend). Don't know bf but prob about 30lbs overweight given average standards where I would not have a low bf but it I would look athletic). Last year this time I weighed 295lbs, in January 285lbs and then I got serious about getting in shape. I went down to 255 in 3 months. Then I shifted to a clean (albeit lower than avg carb) diet and begain lifting weights. Since that time I have been slowly dropping bf and slowly gaining lean muscle. Due to my body size (fat aside) and physique goals, I"m not looking to add lots of muscle all over (i.e. I want to keep my upper back smallish and hte same wiht my quads). I'm an easy gainer and have good genetics for bodybuiliding it seems because I have had large muscular calfs my whole adult life, even as a teen weighing 200lbs. 

I'm considering an Anavar only cycle (to this point I have only used tongkat ali concentrated powder-which is v. helpful to me and a little 6-oxo) in addition to supplements like fish oil, multi v, green drink powder, whey protein, casein protein, creatine.

Has anyone here had experience with Anavar, I have the pure powder form. I"m looking for guidance re: dosing and pct from the 40+ croud before going to the other forums.

Feel free to post any comments or ask any questions.

----------


## Madeira Jon

I.m running an anavar cycle but using the tablets. At the moment doing 50mgrams ED for 6 weeks just to see how it goes. Then will do the PCT. If no effect after 4 weeeks of anavar I'll up the dose to 60mgrams ED.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I.m running an anavar cycle but using the tablets. At the moment doing 50mgrams ED for 6 weeks just to see how it goes. Then will do the PCT. If no effect after 4 weeeks of anavar I'll up the dose to 60mgrams ED.



What does your pct for this cycle look like? I still need to get a supply of various pct drugs before I start the anavar .

----------


## Madeira Jon

My cycle, after much research and advice is:-
Morning:
5 x Anavar 10mgs
1 x Finasteride for prostate protection
2 x Saw palmetto for prostate protection (350 mgs per tablet)
1 x Green Tea
2 x Milk Thistle for liver protection (175mgs per tab)

Noon:
2 x Milk Thistle (175mgs per tab)

Evening
2 x Saw palmetto (350 mgs per tablet)
2 x Milk Thistle (175mgs per tab)

Night
2 x Milk Thistle (175mgs per tab)

I've been advised to do 2 weeks PCT with Novladex.

I'm on day 6 and haven't noticed any change whatsoever and no sides at all. However I've been told that any changes will only occur around day 14 or later.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> My cycle, after much research and advice is:-
> Morning:
> 5 x Anavar 10mgs
> 1 x Finasteride for prostate protection
> 2 x Saw palmetto for prostate protection (350 mgs per tablet)
> 1 x Green Tea
> 2 x Milk Thistle for liver protection (175mgs per tab)
> 
> Noon:
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post this. I appreciate it!

----------


## Madeira Jon

Good luck and I'll be interested in your success.

----------


## T_man87

Var is my personal favorite compound, however, it is damn expensive. Too damn expensive.

----------


## mrtosa

Great post!!!I'm considering doing exactly the same cycle after christhmas...how are your results till now?any recomendation?thanks

----------


## Big

> Great post!!!I'm considering doing exactly the same cycle after christhmas...how are your results till now?any recomendation?thanks


check his thread here, lots of info:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358847

----------


## Fixr

I am not quite 40(37) yet, but I did a Var only cycle last year. Toward the end I started feeling weird. Weird being tired, weak, unmotivated, and had a total lack of sex drive. I went to my doc and had a full blood work up done and sure enough my test was way down at 217. I know people say Var isnt suppressive,but it was for me and I could feel it in my day to day life without a doubt. Just something to be aware of.

----------


## BJJ

Could you tell us your results?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Could you tell us your results?


he hasnt been around for a while but he did a log so try surching his threads..youll find it....

----------


## BJJ

> he hasnt been around for a while but he did a log so try surching his threads..youll find it....


thanks man

----------

